# New construction help



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello all, i am currently in the process of wiring my house for electric. I plan on having a dedicated HT room upstairs in one of the bonus rooms and a gameroom in the other bonus room on the other end of the house. I would like use a denon 4311 avr for the HT room and for audio for 4 zones (HT room, gameroom, back porch and garage). I want to be able to use my iphone for a controller when on the porch or in the garage and gameroom. What all is needed for this to work? Will this work? Sorry for the novice question.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

The Denon looks like a nice receiver. From what I read it is a 3zone/3 source receiver. 
What are you going to for your 4th zone? You will have to consider your options if the Denon is only 3 zones. Keep me posted and good luck, you must have a nice new home. Enjoy!


----------



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok that's good to know, since it only supports 3 zones, maybe I'll forget about the garage and just do the porch, gameroom and HT room. Thanks


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, if you want an EASY solution, just get an ABCD speaker selector switch from monoprice or radio shack. You would only need to use the A and B buttons. 
Connect one of the zones to the speaker selector input. Then go OUT to A & B on the speaker selector. 
A & B would always be using the same source, but you could turn A and B on or off as needed. 
Good Luck- Let me know how it turns out- PS- your Yamaha remote would still only operate zones 1-3- You would manually have to use the AB buttons to turn them on or off.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Also, Yamaha also makes some nice 3 zone receivers the Aventage series.


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

For control, check out Roomie remote - it does what you want, I've heard it works well (no personal experience). Run cat 5e (or better - cat 6) throughout the house to place wifi access points. Pull at least two if not more (even better, conduit. Fiber is here already) cat6 and RG6 lines from wherever your modem is going to live to your HT equipment location. Put a conduit from your AVR location to your tv/projector location (at least 1", bigger is better). Conduit from your point of demarcation (place where cable/phone enter the house) to the HT gear location, and possibly to offices/modem locations. 

You can get speaker selectors that are controllable via IR or RS232 that you could use with Roomie. You can get impedance matching speaker selectors that would let you run both rooms at the same time, as well. Check out www.partsexpress.com


----------

